# The Skylines of Ukrainian Cities



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, the capital of Ukraine*

*Founded*: 482
*City status*: 882
*Magdeburg law*: 1494
*Population*
_ _ _ _ City: 2,786,518
_ _ _ Metro: 3,648,000

Kyiv is one of the oldest cities of Eastern Europe and played a pivotal role in the development of the medieval East Slavic civilization as well as in the modern Ukrainian nation.









^^ The Kyiv Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century, is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of the Europe. It is the largest Christian monastery in the world. 
The architectural complex of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List. 













































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

*Founded*: 1776
*City status*: 1776
*Population*: 1 006 276









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=27748


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*

*Founded*: 1794
*City status*: 1794
*Population*: _1,005,591









http://vk.com/album-9135837_157716404


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

*The left bank*









*The right bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

*Podil District*









http://vk.com/my_kyiv









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*

*Founded*: 12th century
*Magdeburg law*: 1374
*Population*: 98,955









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice skylines from Ukrainian cities :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sumy*

*Founded*: 1652
*City status*: 1780
*Population*: 269,850









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/maks-landkovskij/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*

*Founded*: 1869
*City status*: 1917
*Population*: 977,257


«пр. Ильича, МФК Пушкинский» на Яндекс.Фотках


















http://reilalex.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*

*Founded*: 1654
*City status*: 1669
*Population*: 1,435,320









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/ 









http://imageshack.us









http://vk.com/myukr









...by EmStBuilding_visitor, on http://i.piccy.info


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

*Obolon District*









http://l-z-foto.livejournal.com/









http://www.raskalov_vit.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

From dusk till dawn

















































































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*



























http://dumskaya.net/









http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*

*Founded*: 1256
*Magdeburg law*: 1353
*Population*: 758,351









http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/









http://vk.com/raskalov









http://foto.te.ua/authors/stomik007/photo/26187


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*









http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

Snowy Kyiv 













































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://fotki.yandex.ua/search/донецк/users/svyatoslav-grimenkov/view/464349


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*


















http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://rozalia.35photo.ru/photo_284070/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*









https://www.facebook.com/dapix


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/dp.photo


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*




































http://s1rus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Uzhgorod*









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*



























http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*


















http://vk.com/lviving









https://vk.com/album13806342_182834837


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Pechersk District


















http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://levk-777.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Podil Industrial Zone, Obolon District & Desna District 









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









https://vk.com/kharkov_xxi https://vk.com/alekseysamoylenko


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/475767


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://s1rus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*


















http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://twicsy.com/u/vovascript


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Pozniaky-Osokorky /Darnytsia District/, the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over two hundred high-rise residential towers).



























http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://500px.com/chernoivans


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*













































http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/43383.html


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/album21712887_205811733


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*









http://samnamos.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://samnamos.livejournal.com/37459.html


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


chernivtsi_112 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://vk.com/demianiv


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the Historic side of Ukraine and Eastern europe as a whole


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*



















http://iloveukraine.com.ua/
http://bur-olsh.livejournal.com/


----------



## SteveMasker (Apr 16, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*






















































http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*


















https://vk.com/id225823338


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Uzhgorod*



nostalgy said:


>


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7187758846/in/photostream


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://killstar-max.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/khmilartem?z=photo35030022_371447892/album35030022_00/rev


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

The left bank of Kyiv









https://www.facebook.com/naumenkophotographer


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 













































https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Kyiv Olympic Stadium



























Pics by Oleg Stelmakh


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City* 









https://photographers.ua/DS1/album/80717/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Zaporizhia* 









https://photographers.ua/Vladimir9/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Ivano-Frankivsk* 









https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City* 









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv's Skyline* 









https://www.behance.net/gallery/28621551/hotel-interior-photography-Hilton-Kyiv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv - the cultural capital of Ukraine* 









https://steemkr.com/travel/@shady/welcome-to-lviv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dnipro City*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=123116&period=30


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://www.radiosvoboda.org/a/28559392.html


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 









https://www.facebook.com/KyivUrban/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dnipro City, Ukraine* 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=110349&year_best=2017&month_best=4 









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=110778&year_best=2017&month_best=4


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://photographers.ua/Zavrieva/


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kyiv* 









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKotko/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lviv* 






















































https://vk.com/sergeyyatsuk


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv's Skyline* 









https://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Odessa* 






















































Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Odessa*









https://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv*









Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Berezhany*

Berezhany is a historic small town in Ternopil Region of Ukraine.









https://carabaas.livejournal.com/16082638.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/harkov-ploschad-svobody-gosprom-severnyy-korpus-hnu-1199531/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*


















http://igor-salnikov.blogspot.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*


















https://www.instagram.com/dp.informator.ua/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov/









https://dp.informator.ua/2018/11/19...eklyannoe-zdanie-biznes-tsentra-kub-v-dnepre/









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*









https://emerging-europe.com/news/pace-europe-prize-2018-goes-ivano-frankivsk/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









Photo by bets


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*




































https://kiev.informator.ua/2019/04/...ijskij-i-tsentr-kieva-s-vysoty-v-den-debatov/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Ukraine's Largest Cities*

*Odessa*, the third largest city in Ukraine









Link



























Link


*Dnipro City*, the fourth largest city in Ukraine









Link













































Link

^^






*Kyiv*, the capital & largest city of Ukraine










































































https://tetrishall.com.ua/

^^





P.S. Kharkiv is the second largest city in Ukraine but the city's skyline is not impressive.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*




























https://www.facebook.com/permalink....CtdZEf-OKA1W-P6eisYafXyX9p98XGHx9YW&__tn__=-R


----------



## PILOTT37 (Nov 22, 2015)

No more photos?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









.......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









link


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*










...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*



























...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









....


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















Великий Київ


Новини Києва та України. Політика, економіка, дозвілля, історія, суспільство.




bigkyiv.com.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
















Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv























*








Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
























Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
























Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*

_January 2022_
















Pics by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *

_Summer Vibes_
















































КИЇВ - KYIV - Pictures from Ukraine's capital


Kyiv in the summer :)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*

_Indian Summer Vibes







_
Photo by Sashe Kultashev


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ternopil







*
Photo by Orest Dmytryk


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Brovary*

_February 2022_








Photo by Farernik


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *
















Pics by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








Photo by Igor Mukalov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Lviv*_








Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dnipro City*_








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zhovkva*








_Photo by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_Photo by Ira Khodiuk_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Autumn in Kyiv*_








_Photo by Serhii Kotko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_
























_*







*_
































_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*

_Podil District_








_Photo by Maxym Ritus_









_Photo by Oleksandr Huchok_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *








_Photo by Yuras_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv *

Dniprovskyi District _
















_Pics by Oleksandr Huchok_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*








_Photo by Ihor Kosovych_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
















_Pics by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv







*
















_© ukrinform_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*
_








© britannica_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> *Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























_Pics by Oleksandr Naumenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv *








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv *
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Merry Christmas 
&
Happy New Year!_

*Lviv *








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_© minfin.com.ua_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_Photo by Sergiy_


----------

